# More commercial wiring code violations



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2010)

How many violations do you see here?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: More commercial wiring code violations

a DIY'er?

To many to list - Partial

PVC sewer pipe used as conduit

NM cable without strain relief

Zip tie secured or lack there of

storage of flammable liquids in close proxmiity of electrical source....


----------



## raider1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: More commercial wiring code violations

334.10(3) comes to mind. NM cable is not permitted to be installed exposed in non-dwelling occupancies.

Chris


----------



## beach (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: More commercial wiring code violations

and no K.O. seal.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: More commercial wiring code violations

Advanced code group sticker inside panel and not properly grounded :lol:

Every thang Uncle Bob listed!


----------

